# I recieved a wonderful gift!



## cretahillsgal (Sep 18, 2010)

A couple of months ago I commissioned Kim Schult to do a painting of Spirit for his owner Parmela. She did a wonderful job and I wanted to keep the painting so badly for myself.






You can't imagine how happy I was when this weekend I recieved this from my wonderful friend Robin (REO)



Once again Kim (crabby chicken)did an awesome job. I know how hard it is to do a second painting of the same photo.



Thank you girls for giving me this painting!










I leased Spirit this breeding season and have several mares in foal to him. I wish that I could afford to buy him and keep him here forever, but I just can't. The clock is ticking down and I know Spirit is not going to be here much longer. I hope and pray everyday that he finds a home nearby me so that I can visit him or have the opportunity to breed to him again in the future. Even though he has not ever been technically "mine" he still holds that special place in my heart and always will.





Here is the photo that Kim did the painting from....


----------



## Mominis (Sep 18, 2010)

WOW!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 18, 2010)

No doubt about......Kim does beautiful work!


----------



## Relic (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats beautiful very very gifted artist..


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely


----------



## wrs (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful painting. You are truly blessed with some great friends.


----------



## twister (Sep 18, 2010)

That is a beautiful painting, I know you will treasure it always



:BigGrin


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Seashells (Sep 18, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL HORSE, PHENOMINAL ARTIST!!!


----------



## REO (Sep 18, 2010)

Jules, YOU are special to MY heart





In so many ways, you're such a wonderful friend!

I wanted to get you a special gift, and your very own painting of Spirit was PERFECT! I know how much you love him! If I can't buy him for you, I'm happy that you now have a painting!

Kim is lovely!



She has an awesome talent and I love that she shares it with us! Thank you SO much Kim! You're a sweet friend!

I love you ladies!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I get to meet some wonderful people through doing my artwork. I am blessed.

I tell you though. I went on a local art walk, and MAN I wish I could paint like some do. Amazing.

Wish you could keep him Julie. Still feel there is a phenomenal colt coming next year that will be just for you from Spirit.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 23, 2010)

Goodness I'm am SO out of the loop! I don't know how I missed this, but what an awesome thing that Robin had the done for you!



I know how much Robin appreciates your friendship Jules and I also know how much you love Spirit.



Kim is so, so talented and I treasure the painting she did of Spirit that I have so very much. And I know how happy he is with you. Thanks for taking such great care of him!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 24, 2010)

A fabulous painting and a wonderfully thoughtful gift! That puts a smile on my face!


----------

